# Pemberton farm,chorley march 2014



## dora_marquez_86 (Mar 30, 2014)

Visited here after being thrown out by security over the road.LOL. was my first day time explore (shame about the weather),was a proper day out. couldn't believe how easy it was to find.
Pemberton farm also known as the former home of Howard J Pym Honorary Consul For Latvia and his family. The property was renovated in 2005 ready for the Pym family to move in. They lived here until 2007. Timber Latvia LTD was a company registered to pemberton farm which was incorporated in 2010 but later dissolved. the property has been on the market for close to a million pound.not loved and not sold! Last occupants left in 2009. An application has been received to demolish existing buildings and build a 48 bedroomed residential rehabilitation centre. Its users would include people with alcohol and drugs dependencies and mental illness.

MARCH 2014 :The Stocks Hall Nursing & Care Group will display its plans for a rehab centre during a public exhibition at Charnock Richard FC, Charter Lane, Charnock Richard.
The application follows the withdrawal of previous proposals to convert green-belt Pemberton House Farm, Park Hall Road, last March, following concerns raised by people about the plans, mainly the treatment of specific conditions that would be offered to patients.

It had been recommended for refusal by council planning officers.

The updated proposals have reduced the size of the building by 12 per cent, and rooms from 48 to 42. Also, the facility no longer proposes to treat those suffering from drug or sexual behavioural  issues.

This 6 bedroomed extended detached house is beautifully situated with breathtaking views over open countryside, set within its own grounds and in approximately 20 acres of land. with stables, paddocks, woodland and extensive gardens. The building had some interesting features but was a mix match of tastes and styles. was well worth the visit. Shame the vandals are hitting such a great bachelor pad!!!!!!!!!!! such a waste sitting empty!!!!!!!!!!!!! sorry for lack of history before latvian consulate i did search :0(





























































































































































thanks for looking guys :0)


----------



## RichPDG (Mar 31, 2014)

Nice report! I simply can't get enough of this place, it's such a shame it's gone downhill so quickly. I don't remember seeing the sauna on my visit though, whereabouts was it??


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 31, 2014)

Never heard of secca around here! Still you seem to have got it all first at least. 
Great stuff, looking forward to more of your reports.


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 31, 2014)

The sauna is in the far end of the building near the garages. The pykeys have already started - there were cut pipes dribbling water in that section of the building late last year. It's a shame but it's not a pretty building - bereft of anything much in the taste stakes, so demo isn't a bad option all things considered!

You had a busy day didn't you!


----------

